# Sticky  Official Air Suspension FAQ/DIY



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

Air Suspension FAQ/DIY. This thread will work very similar to the DIY\FAQ threads in some of the other forums. To have a topic added to the FAQ please contact a moderator using the 'Alert Moderator" function. This will automatically supply a link to the thread. You just need to let them know you would like it added to the "Air Suspension FAQ" thread. 
*Alert Moderator - How To Report A Post To A Moderator*
When you are searching for an answer to a question, use the search function. if you cannot find the answer to you question in the *Recent Topics* try changing the *Data Set* to *Archived Topics* and you might find an answer.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Basics Info*

*AirRide and Performance* Good thread debating airride to coilovers
*Equipment Setups* A Picture thread showing the different ways equipment can be set up.
*List of some parts and where to get them*
*Running Wires*
*Running Lines*
*Bag Install*
*Parts Info* A good site that lists all the different parts used in an airride setup, and what they do.
*Instructions and diagrams*Some diagrams and other info that is helpful for installs.
*Build-up Threads* Great thread that lists a lot of the current build ups, sorted into different makes.



_Modified by dashrendar at 11:28 AM 2-28-2009_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Where to get parts and kits*

*Full bolt on kits*
*BAGRIDERS*
*Altered Attitude Customs*
*Baak2Basics*
*Open Road Tuning / Bagyard* 
*Grunion Fabrication* 
*Parts sites:*
*AirBagSource.com*
*Suicide Doors *
Shorter Strut mounts 



_Modified by dashrendar at 8:17 AM 2-1-2010_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Diagram for UVAIR bag over coilover*

Thanks to Retromini for these:


----------

